# sf harlequin du carel- anyone have one?!



## sjfan5555 (19 February 2010)

Hi i have a sf by harlequin du carel and just wondering if anyone esp show jumpers have one? how do you find them temperment wise, ability, soundness or anything interesting at all really. i really like them and they seem to be very smart looking and intelligent horses- so im a fan! anyone else?!!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 February 2010)

I dont know if shane breen has a website but he has twne called Dorada who seems to be doing well at grand prix.He is producing some lovely horses especially eventers and he is on the long list for my TB mare this year.
His stock do seem to have good temperaments from what I have heard.


----------



## Eothain (20 February 2010)

Smart, elegant, good natured, sweet performers. Very nice horses. Has some notable Grand Prix horses in Ireland such as Du Noble who has jumped for Ireland at a couple of Young Rider European Championships and Recudame who is a good g.p winner in her own right.


----------



## seabiscuit (20 February 2010)

I used to ride one that I was going to buy - very sweet natured and easy going horse, lovely jumper and mover and very good looking. But he had a really big dent in its back ( as tho it had a chunk  of bone missing) and I was advised not to take the risk of buying it. But it's obviously been just fine, as its now an advanced eventer/grade B showjumper!!


----------



## sjfan5555 (20 February 2010)

thats a pity- you just never know with horses. they all seem to be doing really well competing though and everyone remarks on their good temperments, conformation- just proves that you cant have one without the other to have the perfect horse IMO!


----------



## sjfan5555 (20 February 2010)

Yes i did see that on sport horse ireland website  i thin, of all last years GPs horses in the league- very good as it give all the sire and dams. cos his mother also has some offsping competing too at the top level- cant remember must check it again. I see your a fan of cruising! i nearly bought a stunning black mare at goresbridge in sept by him, fab but she was a bit hot but had about 50 sjai points. really smart horses though. nice to know theres some fellow irish on here!


----------



## Eothain (21 February 2010)

A hot Cruising horse? You're mistaken, she was just full of character! You should go back through the pages and read the topic 'Grafenstolz'. There's a tremendous debate about Cruising in that. ... Which I won I might ad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMsporthorses (5 March 2010)

Hi 
I have a filly by harlequn du carel which I bought at the september 2009 sales in goresbridge. She was 3yrs and unbroken .. she is now broken and proving to be a real superstar. she has a cheeky character but there is no badness at all she is chestnut with 4 white socks and a white blaze and she is at the moment about 16.3hh. I bought her to sell her paces are lovely and she hacks out on her own like a pro,have just started jumping her and she is popping over 1.10 fences like its nothing so in my experience my SF is fab and I will be definately looking for another one to buy when this one goes !! Will be advertising her the end of April so look out for a horse for the future !!


----------



## ploverfieldsporhorse (30 October 2010)

hi   from ploverfield sporthorses
we,re based in millstreet, county cork
I have fab steel grey filly 6mths old  harlequin x maltstriker x cloverhill x smoothstepper
beautifull temp and floats ,if interested  00353879188897


----------



## parkside (31 October 2010)

sjfan5555 said:



			Hi i have a sf by harlequin du carel and just wondering if anyone esp show jumpers have one? how do you find them temperment wise, ability, soundness or anything interesting at all really. i really like them and they seem to be very smart looking and intelligent horses- so im a fan! anyone else?!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep 2 x 2yr old boys here by Harlequin. The first ex Ballinvella mare - a 16hh, neat, close coupled event stamp and the other a 16.2hh middleweight ex Clover Hill mare. They are lovely sorts with great limbs and paces. The only problem we have is the latter will not stay in (other than the stallion paddock) and jumps his way around the neighbouring farms - very annoying and did not make me popular when he chose newly re-seeded fields as a destination last wk! Super temperaments though.


----------



## Allover (31 October 2010)

Eothain said:



			A hot Cruising horse? You're mistaken, she was just full of character! You should go back through the pages and read the topic 'Grafenstolz'. There's a tremendous debate about Cruising in that. ... Which I won I might ad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, my dads girlfriend used to be an agent for Cruising when she lived in France, incredibly talented horse and his offspring are grand, she took one on that dumped her about 10 times in 10 minutes but once he trusted her he never put a foot wrong and could jump the moon. My favourite saying is "blame the rider"!!! 

I love an SF too, great horses!


----------

